# A Different Kind of Pseudo Taper?



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Had an idea and just wondered if anyone has tried this??

A lot of people tie looped tubes to forks with gypsy tabs. Some folks use a piece of thick tubing for the tabs instead of leather or paracord. What if you made the tabs from 1745 tubing but made them long, like 3 inches from the fork to the end of tab loop and inside that tab loop was a short 3 1/2" or so looped tube set made from 1842 or 2040? Can you picture what I'm talking about? Has anyone done this?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I thought about it but never did it, just to lazy I guess .... I bet it would work very well.

wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I may have to give it a go sometime soon.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Like this? We called this a pseudo taper.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

That's close to what I was describing but not quite, I was envisioning a two link chain. A heavy link attached to the fork and lighter one attached to the pouch.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Do you mean cocktail tubes Mj has a topic on em in the tutorial section


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Gunnar,

I had a slightly different picture in my head about the loop closest to the fork and how I would attach it, but yes that is essentially what I am talking about. Thanks


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok,

I searched "cocktail tubes" and looked through everything. MJ's second method is the closest one to what I am talking about. He makes a loop of 1842 and attaches a very short 2040 looped tube set to it and puts it on a frame designed for looped tubes.

I'm using 1745 and 2040. But the biggest difference is how I'm attaching them. I'm putting them on a board cut. So instead of making a complete loop of 1745, I'm putting the 1745 on just like I would put on gypsy tabs. Long gypsy tabs made from 1745 with a short looped tube set of 2040 linked to the tabs.

I made a set yesterday and fired a couple dozen test shots with 3/8 hex nuts and .44 lead. This seems like the fastest tube set I ever made. Chrony test to come after my burned index finger heals a bit. Draw weight is nice. It seems less heavy than a looped 1842 tube set but a little heavier than a looped 2040 set.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok so here's my take on this type of pseudo taper pix explain the construction...






make a tiny hole to run trailing end of tubes through..






sinch it down...stretch it...







tye it off..


----------

